# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  :: حصريا على المتداول العربى ميتاستوك الاصدار العاشر ::  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## وليد الحلو

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
فى اطار خطواتنا الثابته لجعل منتدى الاسهم الامريكية الاقوى و الاحسن على مستوى المنتديات العربية 
نقدم لكم حصريا   *MetaStock™ 10 - End of Day*  
نسخه كاملة بالسيريال و الكراك مجربة و شغاله 100%
لمزيد من المعلومات عن هذه النسخه الحصرية  Equis International, a Reuters company 
النسخه مساحتها 170 ميجا على جزئين
و قد رفعتها على الرابيد شير بنفسى  :Doh:   الجزء الاول  الجزء الثانى     ودى و تقديرى

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
والله يا غالي ياحلو 
انت اثريت المنتدى بشكل كبير من كتب وبرامج واستراتيجيات مدفوعه جزاك الله خير ورفع من قدرك في الدارين 
لكن احنا اهل السعوديه وموقع الرابيد شير مش اصحاب الصراحه 
ولا ادري لماذا دايما عندنا مشكله في التحميل من هذا الموقع 
ياليت تدلنا اذا فيه اشتراك حتى  لاتفوتنا هالكنوز اللي بتنزلها 
ولا نطلب منك مشكورا ترفع لنا هالبرنامج على موقع يمشي مع السعوديين مثل الفور سيرد مثلا 
وتقبل ودي :Eh S(7):

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  فى اطار خطواتنا الثابته لجعل منتدى الاسهم الامريكية الاقوى و الاحسن على مستوى المنتديات العربية  نقدم لكم حصريا   *MetaStock™ 10 - End of Day*   نسخه كاملة بالسيريال و الكراك مجربة و شغاله 100% لمزيد من المعلومات عن هذه النسخه الحصرية  Equis International, a Reuters company  النسخه مساحتها 170 ميجا على جزئين و قد رفعتها على الرابيد شير بنفسى   الجزء الاول  الجزء الثانى    ودى و تقديرى

   تسلم ايديك ياأستاذنا  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> والله يا غالي ياحلو 
> انت اثريت المنتدى بشكل كبير من كتب وبرامج واستراتيجيات مدفوعه جزاك الله خير ورفع من قدرك في الدارين 
> لكن احنا اهل السعوديه وموقع الرابيد شير مش اصحاب الصراحه 
> ولا ادري لماذا دايما عندنا مشكله في التحميل من هذا الموقع 
> ياليت تدلنا اذا فيه اشتراك حتى  لاتفوتنا هالكنوز اللي بتنزلها 
> ولا نطلب منك مشكورا ترفع لنا هالبرنامج على موقع يمشي مع السعوديين مثل الفور سيرد مثلا 
> وتقبل ودي

 و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته  
ربنا يكرمك حبيبى اما بخصوص الرابيد شير 
ان شاء الله احوال ارفعه على الفورشيرد خلال ايام ان شاء الله   

> تسلم ايديك ياأستاذنا

 تسلمى يا رونا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

موضوع الانتظار بيجنن ماهيك هلى الرابيد شير 
تسلم ايديك جدو وليد 
بدنا شويه شرح كيف نستخدمه مع الاسهم والعملات :Inlove:

----------


## jamil_trade

تسلم ايدك يا أستاذ وليد 
دخت السبع دوخات و أنا بدور عليه  :Doh:  :Big Grin:  
الله يرزقك بقدر ما تعبت فيه عشرات الأضعاف يا رب 
تسلم :Eh S(7):

----------


## jamil_trade

أخ وليد يطلب مني تفعيل و ابحث عن مفتاح التفعيل و لم أجده ضمن الملفات المرفقة ؟؟ :Doh:

----------


## وليد الحلو

> تسلم ايدك يا أستاذ وليد 
> دخت السبع دوخات و أنا بدور عليه  
> الله يرزقك بقدر ما تعبت فيه عشرات الأضعاف يا رب 
> تسلم

 الله يسلم عمرك يا غالى 
جزاك الله الف خير    

> أخ وليد يطلب مني تفعيل و ابحث عن مفتاح التفعيل و لم أجده ضمن الملفات المرفقة ؟؟

  الكراك و السريال موجودين داخل فولدراسمه MetaStock_v10.0_EOD_Fixed 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## jamil_trade

أستاذ وليد  
نجحت العملية لكن حين أحاول تشغيل البرنامج يطالبني بـ  USER ID
و كلمة سر و كنت وضعت أثناء التنصيب كلمة سر و اسم مستخدم و لكنه لا يقبلها ؟؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> أستاذ وليد  
> نجحت العملية لكن حين أحاول تشغيل البرنامج يطالبني بـ  USER ID
> و كلمة سر و كنت وضعت أثناء التنصيب كلمة سر و اسم مستخدم و لكنه لا يقبلها ؟؟

 هل ركبت الكراك ؟
قم بتركيب الكراك و وضعه فى مكان التنصيب و كل شىء هيعمل تمام  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## طاع الخرايم

لو تكرمت أخ وليد تشرح نقل البيانات التاريخية من موقع الياهو للميتاستوك النسخة الحديثة علما بأني اٍطلعت على موضوع سابق لك شرح هذه النقطة لكن للأسف الصور الخاصة بهذه الجزئية لم تظهر أتمنى اٍعادة شرحها هنا تقبل تحيات واسأل الله لك التوفيق .

----------


## وليد الحلو

> لو تكرمت أخ وليد تشرح نقل البيانات التاريخية من موقع الياهو للميتاستوك النسخة الحديثة علما بأني اٍطلعت على موضوع سابق لك شرح هذه النقطة لكن للأسف الصور الخاصة بهذه الجزئية لم تظهر أتمنى اٍعادة شرحها هنا تقبل تحيات واسأل الله لك التوفيق .

 تحميل و ربط البيانات التاريخية فى الميتاستوك 9 و 10 واحد 
الصور يمكن مظهرتش بسبب كثرة الصور على العموم هديك خطوات الربط على هيئة مشاركات منفردة كى تظهر كل الصور   https://forum.arabictrader.com/600836-4-post.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/600884-5-post.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/600974-6-post.html 
و ابقى طمنى  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## طاع الخرايم

للأسف الشديد ظهرت بهذا الشكل

----------


## وليد الحلو

> للأسف الشديد ظهرت بهذا الشكل

 هدرولك على الصور و ان شاء الله الاقيها  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## shebami

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  الاخوة الذين يشتكون من عدم رؤية الصورهذ شرح برنامج الميتاستوك وطريقة تحديث البيانات التاريخية بالصور.. وبتفصيل

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   الاخوة الذين يشتكون من عدم رؤية الصورهذ شرح برنامج الميتاستوك وطريقة تحديث البيانات التاريخية بالصور.. وبتفصيل

   شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

جزيت خيراً
مجهود رائع أثابك الله على كل ثانية بذلتها في سبيل توصيل كل هذا الخير للجميع 
بس توضيح من شخص يتعلم:
ما الفرق بين هذا الاصدار والاصدار المتواجد من سنة بل اكثر ميتاستوك 10  ؟؟!! 
ولكم تقديري
!!!

----------


## عياد

> جزيت خيراً
> مجهود رائع أثابك الله على كل ثانية بذلتها في سبيل توصيل كل هذا الخير للجميع 
> بس توضيح من شخص يتعلم:
> ما الفرق بين هذا الاصدار والاصدار المتواجد من سنة بل اكثر ميتاستوك 10 ؟؟!! 
> ولكم تقديري
> !!!

 أهلا بك اخي الكريم   كل اصدار يكون فيه أدوات أحدث من الاصدار السابق يعني في اصدار رقم عشرة ستجد على سبيل المثال Fib. projection وايضا هناك اضافة في الاكسبيرتات الموجودة واستراتيجيات البحث  . اما الفرق بين النسختين 10 و 10.1 هو أن النسخة 10.1 أعدت خصيصا للتوافق مع ويندوز فيستا    خالص تحياتي

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

شكراً لردك يا أستاذ
ولكن قلت يمكن فيه البيانات اللحظية فقد توقفت في الاصدار العاشر ، أتحدث عن بيانات السوق السعودي ولا أعلم عن غيره!! 
ولكم تقديري
!!!

----------


## ذيب الامارات

حاولت تحميله من الرابت شيرد لكن دائما يعطيني خطأ

----------


## ساحه الفوركس

كيف طريقه اظهار شارتات العملات في البرنامج ..؟ 
ويعطيك العافيه على البرنامج

----------


## المتداول العربي 999

جزاك الله خير  با احاول انزله ولو احتجنا مساعدة ان شاء الله ما تقصر معنا وليس بغريب على الكرام امثالك . تحياتي

----------


## فتاة نجد

نعم هل في امكانيه ربطه بسوق العملات ..؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> نعم هل في امكانيه ربطه بسوق العملات ..؟

  نعم يمكنك الربط يا أخى 
و هناك طريقيتين 
الاولى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/523349-11-post.html 
الثانية https://forum.arabictrader.com/464027-4-post.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/464075-6-post.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/464097-8-post.html 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> كيف طريقه اظهار شارتات العملات في البرنامج ..؟ 
> ويعطيك العافيه على البرنامج

 تم شرحه فى المشاركه السابقة
و الله يعافيك حبيبى  :Eh S(7):    

> جزاك الله خير  با احاول انزله ولو احتجنا مساعدة ان شاء الله ما تقصر معنا وليس بغريب على الكرام امثالك . تحياتي

 ها أيه الاخبار نزل تمام ولا لسه 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed s

استاذ وليد 
حاولت مراتا عده للتحميل فلم استطع 
اذا امكن تحمليه على موقع اخر فضلا لا امر 
شكرا

----------


## وليد الحلو

> استاذ وليد 
> حاولت مراتا عده للتحميل فلم استطع 
> اذا امكن تحمليه على موقع اخر فضلا لا امر 
> شكرا

 أخى العزيز 
راجعت اللينكات و هى تعمل بكفاءة 
قد تكون المشكله فى مشكلة النت الحاصلة فى مصر  
جرب تحملهم بعد أسبوع كده و قولى  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## الزعيم الازرق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي وليد الحلو الف شكر لك وبارك الله فيك...... :015:  
ولي طلب اذا امكن.... :013: 
في مشاركتك الخاصة بسحب البيانات التاريخية الى الميتاستوك الصور لم تظهر بالمرة
وجربت على اكثر من جهاز.....وهذا الموضوع يهمني جدا جدا جدا 
اود طريقة لجلب البيانات التاريخية الى الميتاستوك سواء الطريقة التي ذكرت او اي طريقة 
سهله.....؟؟؟
سوال:هل موقع الياهو وجوجل بيوفر البيانات التاريخية لاسعار الاسهم ويتم التحديث بعد كل جلسة تداول........؟؟؟؟؟ 
اذا حبيت ان اشترك في احد المواقع التي تقدم الاسعار لحظيا لايف مثل اي سجنل هل يوجد موضوع يشرح الطريقة...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
شاكر لك اخي العزيز

----------


## نجم برقة

> تسلم ايديك ياأستاذنا

   وليد وحلو والحلو من العسل وفعلا العسل يعطي عسل  يا عسل  :Ongue:

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

هل  يمكن  ربطه  مع  السوق  السعودي ..

----------


## khsoft

اسلام عليكم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
أخى الفاضل أريد منك اذا سمحت كيفية ربط برنامج ميتا ستوك ب برنامج Mistws Internet  البورصة المصرية من عربية أون لاين 
 شكرا لك اخى  فى الله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سامح الجندي

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وأنتم بخير وصحه وعافيه

----------


## سامح الجندي

عفوا وليد باشا الرابط التاني مش شغال 
أرجو التعديل ولك الشكر

----------


## احمد - الحسينى

السلام عليكم 
حبيت اشارك في موضوع منفصل بس قولت ارفق الملفات هنا تقديرا للمعلم وليد MetaStock Training CDhttp://rapidshare.com/files/11848111...g_CD.part1.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/11832694...g_CD.part2.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/11826623...g_CD.part3.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/11821639...g_CD.part4.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/11817766...g_CD.part5.rar

----------


## احمد - الحسينى

السلام عليكم 
مرفق وصلة تحميل الاصدار الجديد MetaStock 11 EOD
لسة خلص التحميل حالا و لسة ماستبتوش  http://www.zshare.net/download/66935855696a7810/  
ألموضوع منقول

----------


## احمد - الحسينى

وصلات جديدة و شغالة ل MetaStock EOD 11
 7PLK-7W5C-2HHTY  http://rapidshare.com/files/29970644...RedT.part1.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/29971874...RedT.part2.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/29969446...RedT.part3.rar

----------


## احمد - الحسينى

http://www.4shared.com/file/14427988...V110part1.html  http://www.4shared.com/file/14427966...V110part2.html  http://www.4shared.com/file/14428080...V110part3.html    ويستخدم هذا السيريال فى تنصيب البرنامج M97C-66U9-5N46S ==================== لجعل البرنامج كاملا قم بنسخ الملف  MsWin ولصقه فى مجلد البرنامج على المسار  C:\Program Files\Equis\MetaStock ووافق على الإستبدال  ألموضوع منقول من موقع عربي اخر

----------


## forexdream

اخواني ما الحل مع هذه المشكلة ارجو الافادة

----------


## limo_trader

للمتاعه

----------


## almrasl

شكراا  وليد الحلو
اشوفك توجهة للاسهم الامريكيه
ممكن تعطيني انطباعك عن الفوركس لاني ناوي على الفوركس

----------


## ahmedbadawy

مشكوووور

----------


## Walid Basset

تسلم ياغالى
ولكل المشاركات الحلوه 
ياريت لو تثبتوا الموضوع ياجماعه

----------

